# The Weather....



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

...has been dictating my wardrobe recently. Since the high is in the 80's for the forseeable future, time to rotate the flannel to storage:


and pull the madras/linen/poplin/chambray/seersucker out:


I know it's not the official start of madras season yet (as is always marked by the unfurling of vwguy's flag), but in my neck of the woods we seem to have skipped straight over spring and right on to summer.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> ... we seem to have skipped straight over spring and right on to summer.


Not where I live. Not even close.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

So sad to see the flannels go.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Meh, it's kinda neither/nor/both right now here. Chilly in the mornings, warming to cool or warm in the late afternoon depending on if the sun's out and if it's raining/drizzling. Perfect for a herrington and a sweater-vest, basically.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It was at 70 yesterday, 63 today. New Mexico is bad at making up its mind in spring.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

What is this flannel you speak of?


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

orange fury said:


> ...and pull the madras/linen/poplin/chambray/seersucker out...


You seem like a nice guy, but you've got a mean streak.

It's 50 here right now, but soggy, so it feels worse ("RealFeel: 47"). Later it's supposed to go up to 73. Tragically, _I don't know what to wear!_


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

81F here yesterday and sunny. I made the hat switch to straw. ( had to stand in the sun yesterday and my bald head needs the protection.)


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

FLCracka said:


> What is this flannel you speak of?


It's this thicker fabric people in Michigan wear in all but July and August, and even then might break it out at night. :biggrin:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

30s and 40s here, mostly, sometimes into the 50s. Tweed weather, still.


----------



## WildCard22 (Feb 23, 2015)

The weather here is tricky almost 80 yesterday by Saturday back down to the 30's.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

It was 38 yesterday; it will be near 70 today, and back down to 45 tomorrow. Tweed is staying put.


----------



## Submariner (May 6, 2006)

I also broke out the madras this week. 87° on Tuesday. Though today the high is 64°. This is the "all hands on deck" time of year. Items will be pressed into service as needed.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

thegovteach said:


> 81F here yesterday and sunny. I made the hat switch to straw. ( had to stand in the sun yesterday and my bald head needs the protection.)


I pulled out my panama earlier in the week for an afternoon on the patio, first time this season


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Lows have been in the 20-30s and highs in 40-50s. It will be warm someday.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

It is slowly getting warmer so I made one concession: I have switched out the Shetland crewnecks for cotton crewnecks.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Upper right hand corner, I would call that a Pendleton. (I have the exact same one.)


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

zzdocxx said:


> Upper right hand corner, I would call that a Pendleton. (I have the exact same one.)


You would be correct, as is the one below it:



The very bottom is a Bean Chamois. I love the Pendleton Board Shirts and would love to get more, but these were half off and retail is kinda pricy for me.



Fraser Tartan said:


> Forecast high of 77 today. Khakis, surcingle, tan boat shoes, and, a bit unusual for me, a RL pony logo OCBD in mint green. If someone would loan me some Costa del Mars and some Croakies, I could complete my (aging) frat boy look.


hah, that's a common summer uniform for me. I've never understood the Costas thing though- the ones I've tried were okay, but I much prefer my Wayfarers.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> hah, that's a common summer uniform for me. I've never understood the Costas thing though- the ones I've tried were okay, but I much prefer my Wayfarers.


They don't have to be mutually exclusive! I don't know that there's much to understand about Costas. They are purpose-designed for fishing and boating, of which I do quite a bit.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

FLCracka said:


> What is this flannel you speak of?


Please don't talk like that...your causing me second thoughts regarding our upcoming move! The flannel shirts and sweaters come with me, or else, grand kids or no, the wife can leave me Hoosierville with those wonderful flannels! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Please don't talk like that...your causing me second thoughts regarding our upcoming move! The flannel shirts and sweaters come with me, or else, grand kids or no, the wife can leave me Hoosierville with those wonderful flannels! LOL. :crazy:


I'm exagerating a little bit, of course, but I'd be lying if I told you that you'll get to wear them a lot.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Submariner said:


> I also broke out the madras this week. 87° on Tuesday. Though today the high is 64°. This is the "all hands on deck" time of year. Items will be pressed into service as needed.


Absolutely. Cold front blew through overnight. North winds at 30, temps in low 50s this morning. My recently thrifted Black Watch flannel felt great.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I had had to go to Antioch today, it's supp to hit 85 there.. It was 45 when I left Ocean Beach this morning so I wore a LE madras under my Barbour...the Bay Area weather is nuts, I've lived here for a decade and I st can't figure it out haha.



Fraser Tartan said:


> Forecast high of 77 today. Khakis, surcingle, tan boat shoes, and, a bit unusual for me, a RL pony logo OCBD in mint green. If someone would loan me some Costa del Mars and some Croakies, I could complete my (aging) frat boy look.
> 
> The same conditions that have brought the drought here have also kept the temperatures propped up. I enjoy wearing the heavier sweaters like the Bean Ragg Wool but I packed those away in January when it became clear that they wouldn't be needed.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I was was raised in Baltimore City, Hampden area... I do not miss that climate at all hahaha.



Natty Beau said:


> It was 38 yesterday; it will be near 70 today, and back down to 45 tomorrow. Tweed is staying put.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The weather has been in the low to mid 50's and by next week it will be cold again. Spring is not quite there yet.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'll be wearing tweed well into April, if not May. Two years ago I fished in a snow storm on Memorial Day weekend in the Catskills.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Bought my first Navy Polo, today should hit 80 for the first time.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Today it was 94. The wind is blowing off the desert again and I'm running around in the lightest Sportif shorts and aloha shirt I own. I fear that I will be doing a lot of that in the upcoming year. Oh please, let me move to Portland . . .


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes Sarge getting ready to take my third shower of the day.

Had a meeting of Board of Directors for a charity on which I serve.

Wore lightweight Peter Millar chinos, BB dress shirt, no tie, and before I went in I threw on my Oxxford blazer (very lightweight). Somehow survived.

At home a pair of gym shorts and scrub top as usual.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

after this small time that the cold weather will stay warmer weather will hopefully return by next week into the low 50's where it's supposed to be..


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Fraser Tartan said:


> I live out by Ocean Beach myself. A quick trip on BART out to the East Bay in August can mean confronting a 50 degree temperature change. I've done a Reyn Spooner with a Patagonia hooded down jacket layered on top. Great summer combination. :tongue2:


I remember going to my first Giants game at Candlestick soon after moving to the Bay Area. Asked friends what I should wear because, you know, it's cold and foggy. "Do you have a down parka?" one asked. That had to be overkill, I thought. After all, it was July. So I wore a heavy Aran sweater and thought I would die from the cold by the 5th inning. I'd left Fremont a couple of hours earlier and it was in the upper 80s.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

"The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco"--Mark Twain.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Do you take the N Judah? I swear I see a fella wearing "the look" every so often on the train..



Fraser Tartan said:


> I live out by Ocean Beach myself. A quick trip on BART out to the East Bay in August can mean confronting a 50 degree temperature change. I've done a Reyn Spooner with a Patagonia hooded down jacket layered on top. Great summer combination. :tongue2:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The weather in New York right now is a cold and frosty 10 degrees with a wind chill of -3.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Howard said:


> The weather in New York right now is a cold and frosty 10 degrees with a wind chill of -3.


It's -10F not factoring the wind here in Portland, Maine.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

xcubbies said:


> It's -10F not factoring the wind here in Portland, Maine.


Haven't been in Portland in years, but if Flatbread Pizza is still open, my gameplan would be to bundled up and have a New Year's Day wood-fired-oven pizza (I seem to remember a warm lemon honey drink that was good on a cold day as well).


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

What does it say about America when you see so many people walking around outside and not wearing a jacket when it's negative degrees out? I'm talking about people who can afford jackets, don't wear one, then complain that it's cold out


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^I think it is not so much what it "says about America,"
but rather what it says about those individuals you describe. Far too many people are inclined to complain, even if they are being hung with a brand new rope. Complaining about the cold, while walking about in shirt sleeves is just plain silly! :crazy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

xcubbies said:


> It's -10F not factoring the wind here in Portland, Maine.


Whatever you do cubbies, don't ever travel to 
Irkutsk, Irkutsk Oblast, Russia where over there it is about -8 degrees compared to here in New York now where it is about 20.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bermuda said:


> What does it say about America when you see so many people walking around outside and not wearing a jacket when it's negative degrees out? I'm talking about people who can afford jackets, don't wear one, then complain that it's cold out


I know, I see that almost all the time and then they say "Oh I'm fine", Yeah, just wait till hypothermia hits you then we'll see who will be the one complaining.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^I think it is not so much what it "says about America,"
> but rather what it says about those individuals you describe. Far too many people are inclined to complain, even if they are being hung with a brand new rope. Complaining about the cold, while walking about in shirt sleeves is just plain silly! :crazy:


The reverse of that, that I see today, are a lot of people staying fully or almost fully bundled up inside. Maybe my memory is off, but growing up (and into the '90s) people would take their overcoats, hats and scarfs off when they came in from outside, even into public places. Yes, depending on the place, you would have seen a lot of people only unbutton their overcoats versus carrying them, but the hat and gloves would be off and the coat would be opened at least.

Today, I see a lot of people keeping their ski hats on, scarfs wrapped and coats zipped inside. I noticed a lot of this at the airports recently but also in stores, casual restaurants, etc. I get that you might not want to take all of it off and carry it, but it's not hard to put your ski hat in your pocket and unbutton the front of the coat, etc. To each his own, but I would self combust if I wore a ski cap and zipped up coat inside for more than ten minutes.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Today, I see a lot of people keeping their ski hats on, scarfs wrapped and coats zipped inside. I noticed a lot of this at the airports recently but also in stores, casual restaurants, etc. I get that you might not want to take all of it off and carry it, but it's not hard to put your ski hat in your pocket and unbutton the front of the coat, etc. To each his own, but I would self combust if I wore a ski cap and zipped up coat inside for more than ten minutes.


It's a hipster thing. Keeping the ski hat on while indoors looks especially bad on women. Especially while wearing it all day indoors while at work.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Market closed, still in the 30's here. may walk anyway. (tweed herringbone overcoat)


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Fading Fast said:


> Haven't been in Portland in years, but if Flatbread Pizza is still open, my gameplan would be to bundled up and have a New Year's Day wood-fired-oven pizza (I seem to remember a warm lemon honey drink that was good on a cold day as well).


Still open.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Bermuda said:


> What does it say about America when you see so many people walking around outside and not wearing a jacket when it's negative degrees out? I'm talking about people who can afford jackets, don't wear one, then complain that it's cold out


I remember when I lived in NYC and we had a cold spell or a snow storm, there would ALWAYS be some hipster dude walking around in gym shorts and flip flops...it never failed. I didn't really get it, some sort of specific irreverence I guess.

The media loves to describe the weather hyperbolic-ly. Not that it isn't cold, and it's dangerous for some folks, but....it's not like it's -60...It's 5 or 10 degrees....it can be dealt with.

I remember reading about Oymyakon in Siberia [coldest town]....and when it gets 'UP' to -30, they let the schoolkids go out to play.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Outside air temps today are in the mid 40's. Taking the wife out to lunch this afternoon, I comfortably wore one of my beloved cardigans to ward off the chill and my Patagonia Torrent shell jacket to hold back the windswept rain....two of life's minor luxuries


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Danny said:


> I remember when I lived in NYC and we had a cold spell or a snow storm, there would ALWAYS be some hipster dude walking around in gym shorts and flip flops...it never failed. I didn't really get it, some sort of specific irreverence I guess.
> 
> The media loves to describe the weather hyperbolic-ly. Not that it isn't cold, and it's dangerous for some folks, but....it's not like it's -60...It's 5 or 10 degrees....it can be dealt with.
> 
> I remember reading about Oymyakon in Siberia [coldest town]....and when it gets 'UP' to -30, they let the schoolkids go out to play.


I would be careful. Frostbite happens quicker than you would think.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I hate the term, 'Freezing fog'


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

temps in the low 30's today, snow is on the way for tonight


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> The reverse of that, that I see today, are a lot of people staying fully or almost fully bundled up inside. Maybe my memory is off, but growing up (and into the '90s) people would take their overcoats, hats and scarfs off when they came in from outside, even into public places. Yes, depending on the place, you would have seen a lot of people only unbutton their overcoats versus carrying them, but the hat and gloves would be off and the coat would be opened at least.
> 
> Today, I see a lot of people keeping their ski hats on, scarfs wrapped and coats zipped inside. I noticed a lot of this at the airports recently but also in stores, casual restaurants, etc. I get that you might not want to take all of it off and carry it, but it's not hard to put your ski hat in your pocket and unbutton the front of the coat, etc. To each his own, but I would self combust if I wore a ski cap and zipped up coat inside for more than ten minutes.


Eh, it's more about personal comfort imho. I get really cold really easily, and it can still be cool in wide open indoor places (like malls). This weekend I had a Patagonia Snap T on under a down jacket with a ski cap and kept all that on until I warmed up enough.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

snow is on the ground so I think I will call in a sick day, I think conditions will get worse later.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Yes indeed Howard, you are right in the thick of it.

I would stay home too,....
Stay safe.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

xcubbies said:


>


I know I have seen that shot before...I think it was in the context of a movie or TV show, but egad my memory is failing me, as I comb through the cerebral archives, struggling to remember the names of the character pictured (I think he was a Canadian Mountie?) and his dog. I beseech you xcubbies, relieve me of this agony of uncertainty and reveal the identities of both! LOL.


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

xcubbies said:


>


It's _*Sergeant Preston of the Yukon* with his faithful dog Yukon King. The show ran from 1955 to 1958 and starred Richard Simmons as Sgt. William Preston of the Canadian Mounties. _


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

London380sl said:


> It's _*Sergeant Preston of the Yukon* with his faithful dog Yukon King. The show ran from 1955 to 1958 and starred Richard Simmons as Sgt. William Preston of the Canadian Mounties. _


You mean The Richard Simmons we all know and love?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

today sunny and quite cold, 10-15 degrees with a wind chill below zero!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ I spoke to close friends in Queens and Forest Hills last night,....

It's times like this that I like the Pacific Northwest's rain.
Good luck fellas.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

London380sl said:


> It's _*Sergeant Preston of the Yukon* with his faithful dog Yukon King. The show ran from 1955 to 1958 and starred Richard Simmons as Sgt. William Preston of the Canadian Mounties. _


Aha, now I remember Thank you, London380sl, for the blessed relief of a mind at peace. You have saved me hours of involuntary reflection in search of an elusive answer. It drives me just a little nuts when I know I know something, but can't seem to recall the details.  LOL.

PS: This morning the outside air temps registered 35 degrees. Maybe I can wear tweed to the gym today? :crazy:


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> This morning the outside air temps registered 35 degrees. Maybe I can wear tweed to the gym today? :crazy:


The tweed has been begging to be worn! Wear it loud and wear it proud.

...well maybe not to the gym, but afterward of course.


----------



## ouinon (Jun 28, 2015)

Lovely mild temps of -3 to 0 today (26 to 32F), but I could do without the 50 to 100km/h (31 to 62mph) winds.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Not freezing cold today, rain and cloudy. may test my 4WLo.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

absolutely bone numbing cold it was about 14 felt like zero with a wind chill and gusty winds.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Its my black/grey Herringbone Tweed for today's Sunday services. Outside air temps are presently 42 degrees. Today's high is projected at 63 degrees and tomorrow's high at 72 degrees, Tuesday's at 75 degrees and Thursday's at 79 degrees. This just may be my last chance to wear tweed this winter!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

6 degrees and it feels like zero but next week we will be near 50 with a big warm up in store.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Today and tomorrow, temperatures will be about 95 degrees with a heat index of about 100 here in New York, How is everyone dressing?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

In Austin at day 48 of 100F plus days it is, yet again, going to the office in LHS, khakis, and a lightweight shirt, usually madras or seersucker. Because of business conventions (state government) you can’t even enjoy things like reds or sockless Sperrys. It is most demoralizing. I hope that by November I can shift to cords and maybe a sweater. It is pretty much always too warm here for flannels. My topcoat has not needed dry cleaning for five years or more. It’s all very sad and hot. I am planning to retire soon and see a future wardrobe composed predominantly of Bermuda shorts, Lacoste polos, and flip flops (I like Smathers and Branson). It reminds me of being in college in California in the 1960s following prep school in Virginia. For four years my uniform was 501s and T shirts, except when home on vacation!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Last week was kind of mild, but this week the infamous, Icarus-killing Georgia summer is back in force.

At the office today in a chocolate Tori Richard* cotton lawn "Casablanca" camp shirt (which has become my favorite), summer weight cotton twill grey trousers from Sid Mashburn, and a pair of Tretorns. Not exactly AAAC standard, but it's pretty comfy.

A five minute drive (and 10 minute walk) to my daughter's school at about 2:30 to pick her up... she's dressed for "picture day", so hopefully we won't linger too long on the grounds. Definitely a "bring her to the office" kind of day!

DH

* This has become my Summer of Tori Richard. Flanderian (perhaps unwittingly) turned me on to their "cotton lawn" shirts, and wow, are these the best shirts ever for hot weather. I ordered two early in the summer to test them, then four more, and four more. I have to venture into their linen and silk lines soon. It's my new look!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Our temperatures this summer have been fairly moderate but the humidity has been unrelenting.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Our temperatures this summer have been fairly moderate but the humidity has been unrelenting.


On the plus side my lawn is amazing.

DH


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I like how a thread I started 3 years ago is still active lol. It’s still hot- nothing has changed here (except for a pretty decent storm we had exactly a year ago...). Actually, there’s a pretty decent breeze going on my patio right now.

Going back through and reading the 2015 posts, there’s an update I need to make to one of my earlier comments. I talked about how Costa sunglasses weren’t for me and I preferred my Raybans- 3 years later, I have a pair of Harpoons with blue 580G lenses and a pair of Fantails with green 580G lenses. Probably the best sunglasses I’ve ever owned. Unless I’m wearing a suit (and using my Persols), they’re pretty much all I wear anymore


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The PNW has four months of (wet) winter, four more of (wet) spring, two months of hot, dry summer (which is coming to an end, thankfully) and two of fall. The trees change, the rain returns, the fall growing/planting season gets into full swing and, just incidentally, hunting season opens. I like it up here.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

A few nice breezes out there but mostly steamier than Michael Moore's sweatpants.

Fall can't get here soon enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.

We, here in central Florida, continue as hot and humid, accompanied by what appears to be a daily torrential rain! My beloved Torrentshell jacket sees a lot of wear time.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> 
> We, here in central Florida, continue as hot and humid, accompanied by what appears to be a daily torrential rain! My beloved Torrentshell jacket sees a lot of wear time.


I love my Torrentshell, it gets a ton of use. Judging by the forecast this week, it looks like it'll continue to get use...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Dhaller said:


> On the plus side my lawn is amazing.
> 
> DH


Even with the watering I do with the lawn every day since the summer began it's half brown and half green so what actually causes a lawn to brown?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Today was in the upper 90's but next few days the humidity will lower and we will get comfortable humidity, I'm like just about everyone else, can't wait till Fall begins.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Howard said:


> Even with the watering I do with the lawn every day since the summer began it's half brown and half green so what actually causes a lawn to brown?


Generally speaking, lawns are never native grasses, so they just don't thrive *anywhere*. They're brown because they're essentially a polar bear living in a jungle.

I'd love to just kill my whole lawn and xeriscape (replace with a fully native ecosystem), but then the neighbors would just kill me and bury me under it.

So I languish, burdened by a lawn.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I just called in a landscaper who tore out the entire lawn (.4 acre) and replaced it with native plants. The whole neighborhood loves it.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Qaa


Howard said:


> Even with the watering I do with the lawn every day since the summer began it's half brown and half green so what actually causes a lawn to brown?


An automatic irrigation (sprinkler) system, along with regular fertilization and weed/pest control is very helpful to maintaining a healthy lawn. Still, it remains a challenge....more or less so depending on your climate.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Even with the watering I do with the lawn every day since the summer began it's half brown and half green so what actually causes a lawn to brown?


If you are not giving the lawn an adequate soaking, your lawn could develop a shallow root structure and will be particularly vulnerable to browning during the hottest days of summer. Are you feeding/fertilizing it? During heavy growth periods of the year, your lawn needs to be fed. Nitrogen does wonders in greening things up! Good luck.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> Qaa
> 
> An automatic irrigation (sprinkler) system, along with regular fertilization and weed/pest control is very helpful to maintaining a healthy lawn. Still, it remains a challenge....more or less so depending on your climate.


I live In New York and I do try to water my lawn as much as I can during the hot summer months, it is a challenge as to trying to keep a lawn green.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> If you are not giving the lawn an adequate soaking, your lawn could develop a shallow root structure and will be particularly vulnerable to browning during the hottest days of summer. Are you feeding/fertilizing it? During heavy growth periods of the year, your lawn needs to be fed. Nitrogen does wonders in greening things up! Good luck.


I water the lawn and there is our gardener that comes by once in a while during the summer to mow the lawn but I don't know if he does anything else.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How long should one water the lawn for?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Howard said:


> How long should one water the lawn for?


What's more important is when you water it.

If you water your lawn on a hot, sunny afternoon, you can water it for hours and the water simply evaporates - you have actually not watered your lawn.

It's best to water it early - and I mean EARLY - in the morning, like 4-5am. That's where having an irrigation system comes in handy; you can program it (and sleep through the actual process).

I will add that aerating the lawn annually is a good idea to. My lawn guys have this machine they roll around and it stabs holes in the lawn - pretty elementary!

I have actually had the County extension service send a gardener out to analyze soil samples, so we could rebalance it nutritionally. It may sound extreme, but it can be useful, especially if your house is on land that was once agricultural (before the "eco" era). My house is on what used to be a pig farm, so I know it wasn't the best land for growing things (you don't waste fecund soil on cattle, pigs, or horses), and indeed, it's fairly rocky soil... so my landscaping accounts for that: more trees, less grass.

(It's actually very stupid to even try to grow a lawn on my property - I'd have better luck with shrubs, and indeed have a whole hill covered in blackberry bushes. But I live in a community which equates "lawn" with "property value". And they're probably right.)

DH


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I have been trying to water the lawn like early in the morning when it's a bit cooler outside and not too hot and humid for about 10-15 minutes, trying to get the whole lawn. A long time ago, we did have a sprinkler on our lawn but then My Father decided to ditch the sprinkler and go with the hoses instead. Maybe the water bill got too high but who knows?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard: Watering the lawn in the way you describe is not an effective way to water your grass/shrubs. If you are going to water your lawn with a hose, attach it to a sprinkler head that you can periodically move around, until all areas of your lawn have been watered for a period of at least half an hour.We have our sprinkler system designed into four zones, each of the three zones watering the grass activates at 0400 hours and sequentially goes through the zones for a period of 40 minutes each and the zone (#4) that covers the shrub beds activates last for a period of just 25 minutes (because the shrub beds are equipped with drip lines, rather than sprinkler heads, that water the areas at a higher flow rate. Local statute allows us to water only two days per week.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Or you just use the Portland, OR method and let it go brown until the rains return.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^My friend, I wish I could follow the Oregon example, but our HOA would harass and fine the sh*t out of me if I did that. It's easier and cheaper to just fertilize and water the lawn!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> I have been trying to water the lawn like early in the morning when it's a bit cooler outside and not too hot and humid for about 10-15 minutes, trying to get the whole lawn. A long time ago, we did have a sprinkler on our lawn but then My Father decided to ditch the sprinkler and go with the hoses instead. Maybe the water bill got too high *but who knows?*


Maybe your father? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's what I like about old, established neighborhoods. No HOA's. And being in an incorporated part of a county that is NOT Portland is nice, too.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Howard: Watering the lawn in the way you describe is not an effective way to water your grass/shrubs. If you are going to water your lawn with a hose, attach it to a sprinkler head that you can periodically move around, until all areas of your lawn have been watered for a period of at least half an hour.We have our sprinkler system designed into four zones, each of the three zones watering the grass activates at 0400 hours and sequentially goes through the zones for a period of 40 minutes each and the zone (#4) that covers the shrub beds activates last for a period of just 25 minutes (because the shrub beds are equipped with drip lines, rather than sprinkler heads, that water the areas at a higher flow rate. Local statute allows us to water only two days per week.


I'll ask if we still have a sprinkler around, it must be in our shed.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Or you just use the Portland, OR method and let it go brown until the rains return.


I don't like looking at a brown lawn.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> Maybe your father? :icon_scratch:


He's the one who pays the water bill, I think we might have to conserve water by using less of it even if it means watering less grass.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> He's the one who pays the water bill, I think we might have to conserve water by using less of it even if it means watering less grass.


I understand. I was just suggesting that your father probably knows the reason he ditched the sprinkler. You could just ask him.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

got a brown spot in the middle of the front yard, wife caught me trimming the cypress bushes to clear the sprinkler head.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> I understand. I was just suggesting that your father probably knows the reason he ditched the sprinkler. You could just ask him.


I'll ask him when I get a chance.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ran23 said:


> got a brown spot in the middle of the front yard, wife caught me trimming the cypress bushes to clear the sprinkler head.


You could try watering it, would that help the brown spot?


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

a little lawn seed and watering. fingers crossed


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mike, I asked My Father about the sprinkler and he said he had to throw out that piece of ****, it wasn't working correctly, maybe it's about to invest in a new one again? I'm tired of holding the hose, makes my hand tired.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Weather for the next few days supposed to be a bit cooler then after that back up into The 80's with hot and humid days.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Howard said:


> Mike, I asked My Father about the sprinkler and he said he had to throw out that piece of ****, it wasn't working correctly, maybe it's about to invest in a new one again? I'm tired of holding the hose, makes my hand tired.


I'm sure it does - - but there are rewards, too.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Acct2000 said:


> I'm sure it does - - but there are rewards, too.


Thanks for that. I wanted to write a punchline in that spirit, but I didn't have the guts.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Acct2000 said:


> I'm sure it does - - but there are rewards, too.


How much are those small little sprinkler systems they stick into the grass that I see on some lawns when I'm walking down the street?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Today in Austin it has been in the mid-seventies. It started raining steadily, not a frog strangler, in wee, small hours and has just stopped in late afternoon.

On the subject of lawn watering, I recently put in a new lawn of zoysia (Pallisade). I was told to keep it well watered (moist to the roots) while it got established. I found that watering with a hose was by far the most effective way to do this. It is amazing how much of their impact is lost by the dispersion of sprinklers. Of course the time of day makes a major difference, too. My lawn is very small, but my hope is that now that it is in it will be lower maintenance and take less water. Most of my yard space is now devoted chiefly to very xeric native grasses and perennials. The neighbors have not objected, at least so far.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

We're getting ready here for Hurricane Florence which seems headed for the NC Coast. Sounds like this one could be bad. If it does not turn north after driving on the NC coast, we could end up with many inches of rain in the NC mountains. SC, NC and VA have already declared states of emergency for the latter parts of the week.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

fishertw said:


> We're getting ready here for Hurricane Florence which seems headed for the NC Coast. Sounds like this one could be bad. If it does not turn north after driving on the NC coast, we could end up with many inches of rain in the NC mountains. SC, NC and VA have already declared states of emergency for the latter parts of the week.


Wishing you all the best. Hurricanes need to be taken very seriously.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Today is supposed to be rainy and drizzly but it will be warming up after that.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

fishertw said:


> We're getting ready here for Hurricane Florence which seems headed for the NC Coast. Sounds like this one could be bad. If it does not turn north after driving on the NC coast, we could end up with many inches of rain in the NC mountains. SC, NC and VA have already declared states of emergency for the latter parts of the week.


We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers. In our first three years as residents of central Florida we have developed a very healthy respect for the power and destructive potential of a hurricane! Good luck, my friend.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

fishertw said:


> We're getting ready here for Hurricane Florence which seems headed for the NC Coast. Sounds like this one could be bad. If it does not turn north after driving on the NC coast, we could end up with many inches of rain in the NC mountains. SC, NC and VA have already declared states of emergency for the latter parts of the week.


Good luck. Unfortunately, we're all too familiar with hurricanes here in Houston- definitely something to be taken seriously.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The rain has returned. Life is good.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you think if you didn't water your lawn for a few days, can you let the heavy rain water it instead?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes. The soaking will be better, deeper . . . . and more what the grass is used to, I suspect.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Weather is now transitioning from summer to now a cool crisp Fall-like pattern and that's a good thing, it's been an very hot/wet summer in New York City.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Austin had a better than average September with rain and below average temperatures, but on my drive home the thermometer on the car said 93. Unless it is raining hard my top is down. It certainly felt warm, but it is way better than back in meteorological summer!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Going to a political event in Blowing Rock NC tomorrow evening featuring our former governor, and wearing a silk and wool summerish BB herringbone jacket for the last time this year. We are having unseasonably warm weather and I decided to get one more wearing out of it this year before putting away and getting out the tweeds.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Blowing Rock is such a nice town....shame to ruin it with politics. 

Oh, and also, pics or it didn’t happen.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It's starting to feel like Autumn this week but temperatures will be a bit below normal. Highs for middle of October should be about 66, we'll be about 55-60 most of the week.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Austin is experiencing cool, wet weather. It is 48 F. The lake (Travis) has risen 20 feet from a few weeks ago and is still rising, predicted to fill above “full” and into the flood pool.


----------



## TallLefty21 (Jul 19, 2016)

It seems like southern New England is going to get a real autumn for the first time in a few years. I can't remember the last time it was chilly for most of the final two weeks of October, as it's forecasted to be. 

At this time last year it was 85 and muggy. Today I'm wearing cords and a cashmere crewneck with a wax cotton jacket. It feels fantastic. It's a pity when New England is robbed of its best season.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It feels lovely outside rather than the hot warm and muggy temperatures we've been experiencing two months ago.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am dealing with mid 30's in the morning and up to low 80's by the evening. fun, just when I washed and put away my polo's.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ran23 said:


> I am dealing with mid 30's in the morning and up to low 80's by the evening. fun, just when I washed and put away my polo's.


That doesn't make sense, Low 80's by the evening? So it's hot and humid by the evening and chilly when the morning comes?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> *That doesn't make sense*, Low 80's by the evening? So it's hot and humid by the evening and chilly when the morning comes?


Either does washing and putting away his polos. Wouldn't they be washed after the last wearing anyway? Why would you need to wash them before putting them away?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

That's why I prefer to live in an area where polos can be worn almost every day of the year. However, yes, I do wash them between wearings.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> Either does washing and putting away his polos. Wouldn't they be washed after the last wearing anyway? Why would you need to wash them before putting them away?


Yes, You got a point there.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

In Austin we have had rain, too much of it. The lakes are so turbid due to runoff that it is hampering the water treatment plants, prompting a call to cut usage and boil water. Tomorrow’s forecast is a couple more inches. It has also been cool, yet I don’t feel as if I’m in the Pacific Northwest. Texas is just not set up to be a cool, rainy place.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

High today was 58, got to wear a sweater all day.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It feels a bit chilly now, starting to wear heavier jackets when temperatures are in the upper 50's.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

The sun has returned to ATX. Tomorrow ought to be well into the seventies. Let’s show them the meaning of casual Friday. I am thinking reds, Sperrys, and a navy polo.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It's going to pour tomorrow so I better have my rain gear ready for when I go outside.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

A high wind warning plus light to heavy rain was expected today along with a chilly wind.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I coach AYSO kids soccer for my sons team and they cancelled the game. High of 42 and rain


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Bermuda said:


> I coach AYSO kids soccer for my sons team and they cancelled the game. High of 42 and rain


Has to do with clothes, how?


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Wore Levi's jeans, wool unmarked baseball hat, Hilfiger sweatshirt, Hilfiger boat shoes, LL Bean barn jacket


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Temperatures in New York will plummet to near below zero tonight, after a couple of hours of all rain near 50, we will be near 10 tonight.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Is anyone experiencing the polar vortex?


----------



## lemmy (May 2, 2009)

It's currently -14 with a wind chill of -36 here. I've been outside for about a total of 10 minutes while taking the dog to go to the bathroom, including first thing in the morning when it was -24 with a -51 wind chill. Since I put on several layers and we aren't out there long, it doesn't seem that bad. But there's frost on the bottom edges of our exterior doors and all of our windows and one of our windows cracked this morning.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Frigid here in downtown Cleveland, around 0F but with a stiff breeze off the lake taking it way lower. A trad mashup required; Vintage LL Bean tattersall OCBD, Bean boots, O'Connell's shetland, 501s, but with Patagonia thermals underneath everything and a J Crew body warmer plus a Patagonia down parka over it all. Oh and a Wigens tweed ear-flap flat cap on top!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I am sitting inside, drinking whiskey, and looking at the polar vortex. They say -31 F with a windchill below -50 F overnight. I am not leaving the house. I am not starting my cars. I am not getting dressed. I did however open the door to throw out some carrots to the local rabbits, poor things.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It is currently 2 or 3 degrees outside in the morning but by next week the cold will be a faded memory.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

-8 F this morning here in NW Conn.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The outside air temp on our front porch is 54 degrees. Our predicted high temp for today is 64 degrees...

The sun shines brightly
and the grass is green;
To post words such as this, 
in the face of the Polar Vortex, is just plain mean!

It's my nature...LOL!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

-15º this morning in Metro Detroit with a windchill around -30º. I went for a run outside then into the steam room for 20 minutes.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

All I heard was my girlfriend say "minus-eleven windchill" which made the decision to wear this Submariner from North Sea Clothing a no-brainer:








It is the thickest, heaviest and warmest sweater I've ever owned.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm at work right now. I clocked in at 9:30AM and turned on the heat. Here's the thermostat:


----------



## katch (Jun 11, 2012)

That Submariner looks AWESOME!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It is now in the low to mid teens but by next week temperatures will be in the low 50's.


----------



## lemmy (May 2, 2009)

This morning it's single digits but it'll be warm enough to rapidly melt the three feet of snow tomorrow.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

lemmy said:


> This morning it's single digits but it'll be warm enough to rapidly melt the three feet of snow tomorrow.


I feel your pain, it's a brutal 59 here in Houston.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Sunny today but not as cold as the previous days.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sunny and a high of 76 degrees!


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

Woke up to 16 during the NC version of the vortex:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Sunny and a high of 76 degrees!


Fair enough, it's the offset to the fact that in the summer you have to put a "one" in front of today's 76 degree reading to measure your temperature then. .

It's been so crazy here, that I ran an errand yesterday morning and the 22 degrees / 16 degrees windchill didn't feel that bad after the prior two days of minus windchill readings.

Once again and through it all, good-old-fashion tweed has proven up to the task. No wind chill makes it through this Pendleton:








And with my O'Connells Shetland underneath, I'm good to go.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL...
...all kidding aside, I do miss the opportunities to wear my heavier woolen overcoats and knitwear. I would be satisfied with just a week or two of such opportunities to do so each winter season! :crazy:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL...
> ...all kidding aside, I do miss the opportunities to wear my heavier woolen overcoats and knitwear. I would be satisfied with just a week or two of such opportunities to do so each winter season! :crazy:


I love living in a "four seasons" region. Not only for the clothing opportunities (which is part of it - love rotating different clothes in and out), but it just feels right to me for the temperatures to change as the year progresses - for spring to be wet, sunny, mild / for summer to be hot / for fall to be cold and (sometimes) gray and for winter to be very cold and snowy.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sunny today with a high in the low 50's.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

For the past few days it has been warm in Austin, in the seventies. Everything is blooming or leafing out. As I write it is 34F with sleet and graupel.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It is 83 degrees here in Harmony this afternoon...just a bit too warm for an early February day, but nice, nonetheless !


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sunny windy and so very cold 32


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

We're supposedly due for snow but not until 1:00 a.m. By then I won't care.

Zzzzzzz...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, so much for the forecast. The snow started and if Seattle is any indication, it's gonna be bad.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

South of You, we woke up to a few inches of snow. New shovel is ready.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

We're supposed to get a dusting to an inch or 2 by Tuesday Morning.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Just got off the golf course. Sunny and 78.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

29 this morning, then shovel snow.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

partly cloudy low to mid 30's.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

partly cloudy and cold, we had about 4 or 5 inches of snow.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

We have broken into the 80's today. Combined with full sun, it has been a short sleeve day for sure!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

We might have a snowstorm on the way.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Egad, the temperature has hit 91 degrees this afternoon! The sun is full and the air is still. It sure sucks the fun out of an afternoon walk.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

snow has come and gone.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

As if this year in weather can't get anymore bizarre, a few trees in my neighborhood toppled over because of the heavy wind gusts but thank god we don't have a tree anymore because of old age, it got chopped, or else our house would've been demolished, thank god tomorrow will be warm and sunny.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I hate all the tall trees in my neighborhood, at least utilities are all under ground.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

orange fury said:


> ...has been dictating my wardrobe recently. Since the high is in the 80's for the forseeable future, time to rotate the flannel to storage:
> 
> 
> and pull the madras/linen/poplin/chambray/seersucker out:
> ...


What ever happened to vwguy?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sunny and warm 85-90


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Weather for New York is a heatwave that will last until Saturday, temperatures will be in The low 90's until Saturday then the scorcher will end and temperatures will drop into the low to mid 80's.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

To paraphrase a Crocdile Dundee line, "That's not a heat wave. This is a heat wave."


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> To paraphrase a Crocdile Dundee line, "That's not a heat wave. This is a heat wave."
> 
> View attachment 89036


My son and family live between Dallas and Ft.Worth. On Tuesday he said at about 7:00pm, it was 109 today and Will (my grandson) just came in from Tennis practice. I just cannot imagine.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Global warming is supposed to be a Chinese hoax, isn't it?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> To paraphrase a Crocdile Dundee line, "That's not a heat wave. This is a heat wave."
> 
> View attachment 89036


OMG, Is that real the temperatures of your city? Hope you're staying cool?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> OMG, Is that real the temperatures of your city? Hope you're staying cool?


Those are legit, and it will continue at least for the next few weeks.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Those are legit, and it will continue at least for the next few weeks.


Our New York heatwave will last up until Monday then temperatures will be in the low to mid 80's.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> To paraphrase a Crocdile Dundee line, "That's not a heat wave. This is a heat wave."
> 
> View attachment 89036


Looks like a Dallas,TX forecast.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

By this weekend, I have 9 days of 100+ starting.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ran23 said:


> By this weekend, I have 9 days of 100+ starting.


Only 4 more days to go before our heatwave ends, Thank God!


----------

